

Crowdfunding Reaches Its Terrible, Glorious Climax With ‘Smart Vibrator’ Vibease - angersock
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/29/sex-pun-goes-here/

======
angersock
I wonder if there's been a solid breakdown yet of the sorts of products that
get funded via crowdfunding markets vs angel investment vs venture capital. It
would be very interesting to see what sorts of differences in hardware
projects, for example, you see across these different funding methods.

In any event, I suspect we'll continue to see interesting semi-taboo products
such as this come to fruition and reach greater market penetration.

